# Best mods for a Procharged lsx gto



## tbobby (Feb 9, 2013)

I just picked up a 04 gto this last week, It's my first gto and ls motor as well so still learning. Motor wise it has a 376 lsx, d1-sc procharger, and stainless works exhaust. The car dynoed 530 hp and 475 tq. It was suppose to be making 700 hp is what the kid told me but i got a hold of the guy that built it and found out the truth. So now I'm looking at what i can do to get it closer to that 700 mark. I'm looking into getting a blower cam and possibly an ls6 intake. Anybody have any suggestions on what cam or any other mods that will help it out a lot. preferably without pulling the motor out trying to hold off on that till next winter. I think it is pushing 8 lbs of boost and was dynoed and tuned by serious hp in houston texas as well.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

530 isn't enough?


----------



## tbobby (Feb 9, 2013)

Its a good start but i set myself up for getting a 700hp car so now i'm set on it


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Your car already has an LS6 intake on it, all 04's did. What cam is in the engine now?


----------



## tbobby (Feb 9, 2013)

i heard some people say that they had the ls6 then i heard others say they didnt so i wasn't for sure what was on it. Right now it just has the stock lsx cam 204/211 Duration, .551"/.522 Lift Hyd Roller. I was also talking to 1 guy tho that said putting a blower cam in it with procharger might start pushing it for what the stock internals can handle


----------

